# aww, Vincent



## Kristy03 (Oct 26, 2003)

my mouse, Vincent, died yesterday. he was nearly 2 y/o.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

Awww, poor mousy. I'm so sorry for your loss, Kristy. :hug


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, poor little guy. So sorry about Vincent, Kristy.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's sad. He was a cute little friend. I'm so sorry, Kristy.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww, sorry to hear about that


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

I am sorry about your loss, Kristy!
What a sweet lil angel Vincent was.
May he rest in peace
((hugs))


----------

